# looking to make my 2004 kick out 650rwhp



## StoneTheWeak21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Seems like a fairly daunting task, and it's going to be costly I know. Just looking for some direction in terms of an upgrade path, my basic plan is this

KNN Typhoon CAI
Corsa Sport Exhaust
Kooks Stepped headers
FAST Intake Manifold/92mm Throttle body
Cam(Need help on this, don't know what kind of Cam to get, I want to maintain driveability but also want a noticeable idle and power gain)

At this point I was going to back off of the engine and start upgrading the clutch and drivetrain to handle the power I'll be making. Was thinking a S.P.E.C. Stage 2+ clutch with lightened flywheel, not sure about the drivetrain. Also, how robust is the stock transmission on these cars? Right now I'm sitting at just under 75,000 miles. 

I also planned on getting new rods, pistons, etc to build up the bottom end in case I decide 650 isn't enough and I want more. 

In the end I plan on having a supercharger. However, when it comes to forced induction I know almost nothing. I've heard really good things about Whipple twin screws and Lingenfelter. 


Somewhere in between all this I plan on upgrading the brakes and suspension. Most likely Brembo Rotors/Pads. Suspension unknown.


Any and all help appreciated.


No, I really don't have deep pockets as someone else here was accused of 
Just nothing else to spend my money on.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I was playing with a C5Z this weekend that is at just under 500 with a Vararam, LTs, heads,cam, fast, monster stage 3 clutch and flywheel.

Turbo would get you their easier then a supercharger... plus our cars already have enough low end


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

Good luck getting 650.I have 243 heads and a cam and supporting bolt ons and I'm only at 411.That's 240 more hp you'll need.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Look into a Centrifigual supercharger, like a Procharger D1 and up to get you there. There are no Whipple or anyother screw type superchargers for the GTO.


----------



## StoneTheWeak21 (Jun 28, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Look into a Centrifigual supercharger, like a Procharger D1 and up to get you there. There are no Whipple or anyother screw type superchargers for the GTO.


damn really? How do they manage to get them on the F-Body's? 


I'm not a huge fan of the centrifugal's. Reminds me too much of a turbo. Any other kind of supercharger? Is it possible to get to 650 without forced induction?


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Well for one thing if your really serious about this, I think you would have brought your car to a place that knows LS motors and they would tell you every thing you need and how much they will stick it to you to do the work. One thing for certain you will need is at least a minimum of 20 grand and most likely the car will not be streetable. Good luck and keep us posted I cant wait to see this thing run at the track please post videos and pictures-----------Danfigg


----------



## StoneTheWeak21 (Jun 28, 2010)

danfigg said:


> Well for one thing if your really serious about this, I think you would have brought your car to a place that knows LS motors and they would tell you every thing you need and how much they will stick it to you to do the work. One thing for certain you will need is at least a minimum of 20 grand and most likely the car will not be streetable. Good luck and keep us posted I cant wait to see this thing run at the track please post videos and pictures-----------Danfigg


havent had a chance, only owned the car a week. I believe there's a place somewhat close to me called cunningham motor sports which does alot of work with LSX cars. It's on my to do list.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

StoneTheWeak21 said:


> damn really? How do they manage to get them on the F-Body's?
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the centrifugal's. Reminds me too much of a turbo. Any other kind of supercharger? Is it possible to get to 650 without forced induction?


To get 650 na you're gonna need a stroker motor and a small n20 kit.


----------



## StoneTheWeak21 (Jun 28, 2010)

So either F/I or a new engine with NOS is basically required? Damn. Rather go with F/I and what I already have.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^ I would too, sept going for that much HP and FI only, might be asking too much of a stock bottom end and fuel system.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

StoneTheWeak21 said:


> damn really? How do they manage to get them on the F-Body's?
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the centrifugal's. Reminds me too much of a turbo. Any other kind of supercharger? Is it possible to get to 650 without forced induction?


Basicly what a centrifugal is, a belt driven turbo w/o the heat.

Didn't know that there were any off the shelf screw superchargers for the F-bodies.

Also being in California is kinda hard to have big HP car unless you "know" someone to SMOG it for you.


----------

